# Chacoan or Hybrid



## BOOSTFEEN (May 29, 2008)

Hey everyone how is all and hope all is good. Any how I'm doing this thread for my brother because he is undecisive on either buying a chacoan or a hybrid (Red x Blue) so I figured I make this thread to show him what is everyones preference. So what would you pick chacoan or hybrid???

I personally would pick a chacoan.


----------



## Azaleah (May 29, 2008)

Depends on how much space you have. Personally, I have been wanting a hybrid for a REALLY long time, so I would pick a hybrid, but Chacoans are really really cool lol, assuming you have the space for one.


----------



## hoosier (May 29, 2008)

it is all personal prefrence. does he want a smaller tegu or the largest? and the money he wants to spend. each tegu could be diffrent prices.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 29, 2008)

he doesnt have a problem with either money or room but he just wants to see what everyone else would prefer thats all


----------



## VARNYARD (May 30, 2008)

Well I would comment, but I think you guys know my choice. 

Hint:


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 30, 2008)

Yup we already know bobby lol I just love those pics I wish I had the room for one


----------



## hoosier (May 30, 2008)

well here are some pics of the hybrids for you:
http://www.bluetegu.com/redxblue.html


----------



## Beazer (May 30, 2008)

Im strongly against hybrids so my opinion would be bias. Though, I think chacoans are cooler than the other tegus on the US market if that helps.

-Jon DeLong


----------



## DZLife (May 30, 2008)

I'd say a chacoan.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 30, 2008)

Hey everyone thanx for all the reponses and I too had a hybrid that I bought for my daughter but recently adopted away to Lexi and now that I saw those pics of adult hybrid they aren't much different from any other tegu, not like chacoans you can spot them in a group of any tegu and see the difference. Seems like I'm starting to get the chacoan fever lol I might just make room lol.


----------



## DZLife (May 30, 2008)

w00t for teh chacoans! Either way, you can't go wrong....unless you get a sick animal. Hey, buy a baby chacoan from Bobby. That way, you KNOW it will be healthy.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 30, 2008)

Yea I was thinking about telling my brother to put a deposit on a chacoan from bobby but I don't know if he still has any spots available for deposits. I guess ill find out. Dz how is your little girl chacoan doing nowadays??? You love her dearly huh??? I have a question my brother isn't gonna breed the chacoan if he gets one so if they aren't breed is that bad for their health or will they be fine if you don't breed them and just keep as a pet


----------



## DZLife (May 30, 2008)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> Yea I was thinking about telling my brother to put a deposit on a chacoan from bobby but I don't know if he still has any spots available for deposits. I guess ill find out. Dz how is your little girl chacoan doing nowadays??? You love her dearly huh??? I have a question my brother isn't gonna breed the chacoan if he gets one so if they aren't breed is that bad for their health or will they be fine if you don't breed them and just keep as a pet



I've never heard of not breeding a tegu as causing health problems....heck, some aren't even capable of breeding. My lil female may not be.

Also, I still SEMI-intending on passing her on to Mike, but he is taking way too durned long to get her from me. I wish he would at least pay me for her by now. I am short WAAYY too much money. I only kept her for him; otherwise, I would have sent her back for a refund....well, after I got her healthy again, that is. I was going to sell her to him for only 150, but man, I have put sooo much work in to taming her down, gaining her trust, and getting her healthy again. I have also spent at least 200...probs much more/...on her in the way of equipment and food. I really want to breed chacoans, but don't know if I can handle TWO Chacoans right now.

If I were SURE that he would be taking her, I would have put a down payment on a second chacoan from Bobby. I am in the process of getting a job. I had one all lined up, but the idiot district manager hired someone else, whereas the store manager had promised me the job. X(


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 30, 2008)

Wow well I'm sorry to hear about the job. And I'm happy that the little girl is doing better and I understand you on how much time and money it takes on keeping and caring for tegus. Hopefully mike will take her for sure and get some cash in the pocket. Do you have a pic of her??? I know you posted a video of her but I can't watch it on my blackberry which I'm using now since I'm at work as we speak


----------



## Mvskokee (May 30, 2008)

i agree with bobby


----------



## chriz (May 30, 2008)

it wud have b red*blue 4 me but dont konw ne body in uk with them wud love 1 really wud wud compleat my lot red red bnw n golden all i missing is blue


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 30, 2008)

Yea the hybrids are nice when they are small but now I've seen some pics of some adult hybrids but they trun out to look like any other tegu. But they are still nice regardless


----------



## DZLife (May 31, 2008)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> Wow well I'm sorry to hear about the job. And I'm happy that the little girl is doing better and I understand you on how much time and money it takes on keeping and caring for tegus. Hopefully mike will take her for sure and get some cash in the pocket. Do you have a pic of her??? I know you posted a video of her but I can't watch it on my blackberry which I'm using now since I'm at work as we speak



Yeah, I'll try to remember to post some new pics later today.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 31, 2008)

Ok kool sounds good ill be awaiting the pics


----------



## angelrose (Jun 1, 2008)

I absolutely love the chacoan without doubt. but if you don't have the outside what would you didicate an entire large room for them ?


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 1, 2008)

angelrose said:


> I absolutely love the chacoan without doubt. but if you don't have the outside what would you didicate an entire large room for them ?



the reaosn why i have a 12x12 room for them in my house is because i live in nyc and keeping them outside is impossible being that our winters are below freezing temps. i have a big enough house where i can spare a room just for my tegus and my crested geckos.


----------

